# tbol only cycle dosing



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi all,

Prior to starting a tbol only cycle I'm looking to get some help with dosing. I made a post earlier, perhaps it was too long or late in the evening to get a response.

Would taking 30mg tbol in the morning, and 12 hours later 30mg be a good structure. From reading, the half-life is ~16 hours. Thanks in advance for the help/advice.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I would up the dose to 80mg IMO. I used to spilt it 40mg morning and 40mg evening.


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

split into 12 hour dosing is good.

is this your first ever cycle? if it is 60mg would be a nice start for you, just keep a eye on BP


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Yeah, this will be my first cycle user123.

This may seem a silly question - but how would I monitor blood pressure aside from rate of headaches? blood pressure monitor ... is that a common piece of equipment I should have?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I am starting my first tbol cycle soon.

I was thinking 50mg in the morning

and 25mg in the evening with 25 proviron

cool? or the other way around


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

Guys i'm doing my first (tbol+ var) cycle, 80 mg ED, so far so good (ProChem)

I take 40 mg in the morning, 20 in the afternoon and 20 before bed and it's fine


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cassius why the larger does in the morning and smaller in the last two?


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

wolf19 said:


> Yeah, this will be my first cycle user123.
> 
> This may seem a silly question - but how would I monitor blood pressure aside from rate of headaches? blood pressure monitor ... is that a common piece of equipment I should have?


yep buy a monitor from boots or the like. worth the investment imho.

if you get as far as head aches would be worth thinking about stopping the cycle

I have always just split tbol into 2x equal doses daily. are you going to notice much difference doing it differently....don't know.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've hear of people who have split and boshed in one and have noticed no difference


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Because this is a c-17 akylate how many mg of milk thissle should I dose with daily?


----------



## Dave2409 (Feb 14, 2013)

Guys just do 100mg ed 6weeks. 40 morning 40 pre-workout 20 before bed get cel cycle support to stop most sides like blood pressure, acne etc. I've done 3 tbol cycles gained over 30pound and kept pretty much all of it. You may want to get some dermacrine to stop libido and lethargy issues trust me.


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dave, are you saying libido goes down? Would seem opposite considering test levels will be elevated?


----------



## Dave2409 (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes mate for the first 3 weeks libido is up but after that it starts going down, it's nothing too drastic but dermacrine will sort you out as it acts as a test base in a way.


----------



## gymaddict1986 (Feb 27, 2011)

i would dose it at around 80 my self.4 in the morning 4 at night


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

some ppl get acne others don't. I guess you'll find out

some ppl get no sides from tren either though


----------



## CassiusXL (Jan 3, 2013)

no acne or other sides, only itchy nips in the first 4-5 days. Nolvadex @20 mg ED for 4 days and all is fine now


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Why take Nolvadex during the tbol cycle .... the compound cannot aromatize to estrogen. The itchy nips are perhaps from a previous cycle?

I didn't expect to consider taking Nolva/Clomid until the PCT not intra cycle.


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

wolf19 said:


> Why take Nolvadex during the tbol cycle .... the compound cannot aromatize to estrogen. The itchy nips are perhaps from a previous cycle?
> 
> I didn't expect to consider taking Nolva/Clomid until the PCT not intra cycle.


From research I have read that some people are gyno prone. I believe your body increases its estrogen levels to keep everything in check. This increase csn cause gyno.

This is what I was led to believe although I could be wrong.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

You don't need to split it.

The half life is 16 hours.

80mg is the minimum I'd recommend.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

alan_wilson said:


> You don't need to split it.
> 
> The half life is 16 hours.
> 
> 80mg is the minimum I'd recommend.


sweet, if i am taking Proviron with it should i just hoof it together?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

How long would a typical tbol cycle run for?


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

johnnya said:


> How long would a typical tbol cycle run for?


*sorted between 6 and 8wks cheers*


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never used proviron, so I couldn't possibly comment or advise correctly. So I apologize for that.


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Alan, is there value to take Nova during the tbol cycle as Cass mentioned?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Consider extending to 12 weeks at 60-100mg

I got unbearable back pumps at 100 but great results at 80. It took 4-6 weeks to really kick in, so you won't want to stop a couple of weeks later!

And stock up on taurine, it's cheap and makes a massive difference with the pumps.


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Consider extending to 12 weeks at 60-100mg
> 
> I got unbearable back pumps at 100 but great results at 80. It took 4-6 weeks to really kick in, so you won't want to stop a couple of weeks later!
> 
> And stock up on taurine, it's cheap and makes a massive difference with the pumps.


Kim did you use nova during the cycle? just trying to understand if im going to use tbol only or sup nova throughout. Don't thinK i need to from the majority of my reading.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

wolf19 said:


> Kim did you use nova during the cycle? just trying to understand if im going to use tbol only or sup nova throughout. Don't thinK i need to from the majority of my reading.


Nope, nothing, Tbol is non aromatising. There's a few reported cases of people claiming gyno on Tbol but I think they were just subbed dbol.

I would have it on hand as from what others have posted, which I don't fully understand, anything that shuts you down, can cause gyno by getting ratios of t:e out.

I did 100 anavar and 80 Tbol for 12 weeks with no negative effects at all other than pumps.


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Next question. How does one determine if their tbol is not dbol? Mine has the correct chemical formula / literature associated with the bottle.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

wolf19 said:


> Next question. How does one determine if their tbol is not dbol? Mine has the correct chemical formula / literature associated with the bottle.


Just got to trust your source I'm afraid, and if it kicks in really quickly, along with a load of water bloat, it's dbol


----------



## wolf19 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmmm, I have access to ICP at work - could dissolve a tab and see if the ingedients line up.


----------

